# Mini-ITX board and Snort with more options as possible & pfSense Firewall 2.x



## Jeannoel (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello,

I look for a mini-ITX board with 2 / 3 inputs lan 
A wireless modules with 1 / 2 outputs antenna 
4GB memory
Dual processor core 
HDD connector or an Compaq flash connector
A passive radiator without fan.

and works with pfSense 2.x

Regards for your replies.

JNL


----------



## vermaden (Dec 22, 2010)

Check these mate:
http://www.mini-itx.com/store/
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodpage3&maincat_no=388&cat2_no=599&cat3_no=601
http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/ATOM/
http://www.mini-box.com/Atom


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2010)

Note that pfSense has its own modifications and forums.


----------

